#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Balance PCC com Failover Avançado (Sem Script)

## AndrioPJ

O objetivo deste tutorial é demonstrar como configurar um balanceamento de carga entre múltiplos links com um avançado Failover (Sem Scripts).

Existem algumas formas de balancear links:
- ECMP
- NTH
- PCC

Para o balanceamento, iremos utilizar o PCC.
O PCC ou “Per Connection Classifier”, marca os pacotes para que os mesmos sejam direcionados para o gateway certo, com isso a conexão ficará pertinente à certo gateway.

Para o Failover, algumas pessoas usam ferramenta NetWatch para monitorar o Link. Outros usam scripts para executar ping periodicamente hosts remotos E então desabilitar rotas ou de alguma outra forma alterar o comportamento do roteamento/balanceamento.
Mas nós iremos usar apenas /ip route para fazer esse monitoramento, sem NetWatch, sem script...

Vamos lá.


*Cenário*




*Eth5* – Lan 10.10.10.0/24
IP no Mikrotik: 10.10.10.1

*Eth4* – LINK 1 - 10 MEGA - 192.168.30.0/24
IP no Mikrotik: 192.168.30.2
Gateway: 192.168.30.1

*Eth3* – LINK 2 - 10 MEGA - 192.168.31.0/24
IP no Mikrotik: 192.168.31.2
Gateway: 192.168.31.1



*REGRAS PARA OS IMPACIENTES*




> /ip address
> add address=10.10.10.1/24 disabled=no interface=Eth5 network=10.10.10.0
> add address=192.168.30.2/24 disabled=no interface=Eth4 network=192.168.30.0
> add address=192.168.31.2/24 disabled=no interface=Eth3 network=192.168.31.0
> 
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###" disabled=no out-interface=Eth4
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=yes out-interface=Eth3
> ...

----------


## AndrioPJ

*EXPLICAÇÃO DAS REGRAS IP ADDRESS e IP FIREWALL*




> /ip address
> add address=10.10.10.1/24 disabled=no interface=Eth5 network=10.10.10.0
> add address=192.168.30.2/24 disabled=no interface=Eth4 network=192.168.30.0
> add address=192.168.31.2/24 disabled=no interface=Eth3 network=192.168.31.0
> 
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###" disabled=no out-interface=Eth4
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=yes out-interface=Eth3


As regras acima criam a rede e faz o NAT.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="SITE POR LINK" connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK0 in-interface=Eth5 new-connection-mark=Sites0 passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=Sites0 disabled=no in-interface=Eth5 new-routing-mark=Rota0 passthrough=no
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no dst-address-list=LINK1 in-interface=Eth5 new-connection-mark=Sites1 passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=Sites1 disabled=no in-interface=Eth5 new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no


As regras acima criam um address list para cadastrar ips que você queira que saia por um ou pelo outro Link.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=add-dst-to-address-list address-list=ftp_con address-list-timeout=6h chain=prerouting comment="FTP FORA DO BALANCE" disabled=no dst-port=21 in-interface=Eth5 protocol=tcp
> add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-list=ftp_con in-interface=Eth5


A regra acima evita problema com servidores FTP.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="OUTRAS PORTAS FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-port=443,5000-6999,8080 in-interface=Eth5 protocol=tcp
> add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-port=443,5000-6999,8080 in-interface=Eth5 protocol=udp


A regra acima retira outras portas do Balance.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="ACEITA REDE" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.30.0/24 in-interface=Eth5
> add action=accept chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address=192.168.31.0/24 in-interface=Eth5


A Regra acima aceita a conexão de cada Link.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="MARCA CONEXAO ENTRADA PARA VOLTAR PELO MESMO LINK" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=Eth4 new-connection-mark=Eth4_conn passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=Eth3 new-connection-mark=Eth3_conn passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=Eth4_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_Eth4 passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=Eth3_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_Eth3 passthrough=yes


A regra acima marca a conexão de entrada do link para que ele volte pelo mesmo Link.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="BALANCEANDO CONEXAO" connection-state=established disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Eth5 new-connection-mark=Eth4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/0
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-state=established disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Eth5 new-connection-mark=Eth3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/1


A Regra acima é responsável pelo balanceamento. Como os dois links tem o mesmo peso, então criamos apenas 2 regra.
Caso Um link tenha peso maior, então precisa ter 1 regra a mais para esse Link.





> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="DIRECIONA MARCACAO PARA ROTEAMENTO" connection-mark=Eth4_conn disabled=no in-interface=Eth5 new-routing-mark=to_Eth4 passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=Eth3_conn disabled=no in-interface=Eth5 new-routing-mark=to_Eth3 passthrough=yes


A regra acima direciona a marcação para cada Link.


*EXPLICAÇÃO DAS REGRAS /IP ROUTE*

Aqui vem o pulo de Gato.
Antes de explicar a Regra, temos que entender 3 coisas:

1 - IP para Teste (a sua escolha).

Para o Link 1, eu configurei um dos IP do OpenDNS (208.67.222.222) e o site do Terra (200.154.56.80).Para o Link 2, eu configurei o outro IP do OpenDNS (208.67.220.220) e o site do Registrobr (200.160.2.3)

2 - Criar um Gateway Falso (Fake) (a sua escolha).

Para o Link 1, eu decidi que o Gateway Falso seria 192.168.56.1Para o Link 2, eu decidi que o Gateway Falso seria 192.168.57.1

3 - E finalmente, o Gateway Verdadeiro (veja a faixa de IP de cada link).

Para o Link 1, Gateway Verdadeiro é 192.168.30.1Para o Link 2, Gateway Verdadeiro é 192.168.31.1


Então vamos lá.




> /ip route
> add disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=200.154.56.80/32* *gateway=192.168.30.1* scope=10 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=208.67.222.222/32 gateway=192.168.30.1* scope=10 target-scope=10
> 
> add disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=200.160.2.3/32 gateway=192.168.31.1* scope=10 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=208.67.220.220/32 gateway=192.168.31.1* scope=10 target-scope=10


A Regra diz por qual Link cada IP de teste deverá sair.
Ele irá testar um IP, senão tiver sucesso irá testar o outro IP, se também não tiver sucesso só então irá derrubar a conexão.





> /ip route
> add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=192.168.56.1/32 gateway=208.67.220.220* scope=10 target-scope=10
> add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=192.168.56.1/32 gateway=200.160.2.3* scope=10 target-scope=10
> 
> 
> add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=192.168.57.1/32 gateway=208.67.222.222* scope=10 target-scope=10
> add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 *dst-address=192.168.57.1/32 gateway=200.154.56.80* scope=10 target-scope=10


A Regra acima cria um destino Virtual.
As duas primeiras direcionam os IPs de teste para o Gateway Falso do Link 1 (*192.168.56.1/32)*
As duas outras direcionam os outros IPs de teste para o Gateway Falso do Link 2 (*192.168.57.1/32)*





> /ip route
> add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=*192.168.56.1* *routing-mark=Rota0* scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=*192.168.57.1* *routing-mark=Rota0* scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=*192.168.57.1* *routing-mark=Rota1* scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=*192.168.56.1* *routing-mark=Rota1* scope=30 target-scope=10


As Regras acima criam a rota de saída dos IPs que foram marcados no firewall (address-list) para sair por um ou outro Link.





> /ip route
> add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.56.1 *routing-mark=to_Eth3* scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.57.1 *routing-mark=to_Eth3* scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.57.1 *routing-mark=to_Eth4* scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.56.1 *routing-mark=to_Eth4* scope=30 target-scope=10


As regras acima criam as rotas de saída da marcação do Balanceamento.





> /ip route
> add disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.56.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.57.1 scope=30 target-scope=10


As regras acima é do Default Route, para aqueles que foram configurados no Firewall para sair por Fora do Balance.





> /ip route
> add disabled=no distance=20 dst-address=200.154.56.80/32 type=blackhole
> add disabled=no distance=20 dst-address=200.160.2.3/32 type=blackhole
> add disabled=no distance=20 dst-address=208.67.220.220/32 type=blackhole
> add disabled=no distance=20 dst-address=208.67.222.222/32 type=blackhole


As regras acima corrigi um bug em algumas versões do Mikrotik.
Quando um link caia, após retornar, as Rotas não eram recalculadas e todo o trafego continuava saindo por um unico Link.
Com essas regras tudo é recalculado corretamente.

----------


## weslleyr.vieira

Muito Bom ! ! !
Valew pela Contribuição amigo, já me tirou muitas duvidas aqui !

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Muito bom! Parabéns pela ótima iniciativa, vai ser de grande ajuda p/ muitos aqui no fórum.

Tenho uma pergunta: no caso do exemplo postado, o cenário é c/ modems roteados, correto ?

O que mudaria (além de não precisar adicionar IPs no IP>Address), se os modems estiverem em bridge ?

Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Muito bom! Parabéns pela ótima iniciativa, vai ser de grande ajuda p/ muitos aqui no fórum.
> 
> Tenho uma pergunta: no caso do exemplo postado, o cenário é c/ modems roteados, correto ?
> 
> O que mudaria (além de não precisar adicionar IPs no IP>Address), se os modems estiverem em bridge ?
> 
> Abraço.


Olha, em parte o Arthur está certo.
Basicamente nas regras de firewall basta alterar para a interface do PPoE.

Contudo, em IP Route fica um pouco complicado fazer esse Failover.
Em um breve teste, não foi possível criar um Gateway Fake em cima do PPoE, ele precisa de um IP para isso.

Mas vou fazer mais testes.
Quem sabe, adicionando um IP no mikrotik, direcionando esse IP para o PPoE... e depois criar um Gateway Fake em cima do IP criado.

----------


## Carlosaps

Parabéns pelo seu post. Me tirou dúvidas e com certeza vai ajudar muita gente daqui do fórum.

Abraço!

----------


## Jota Gutto

Ola pessoal!

Primeiro, gostaria de agradecer a todos, pois resolvi vários dos meus problemas com dicas de usuários deste fórum.

Quanto ao tópico, gostaria de saber quais alterações devo fazer para acrescentar mais uma LAN a este código. Tentei algumas coisas aqui (com src-address) mais não obtive sucesso. Se alguém puder dar uma força, agradeço desde já.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ola pessoal!
> 
> Primeiro, gostaria de agradecer a todos, pois resolvi vários dos meus problemas com dicas de usuários deste fórum.
> 
> Quanto ao tópico, gostaria de saber quais alterações devo fazer para acrescentar mais uma LAN a este código. Tentei algumas coisas aqui (com src-address) mais não obtive sucesso. Se alguém puder dar uma força, agradeço desde já.


crie uma bridge entre as duas interfaces lan.

e nas regras de firewall que estava selecionado somente uma interface lan, modifique, selecione a bridge.

----------


## Jota Gutto

> crie uma bridge entre as duas interfaces lan.
> 
> e nas regras de firewall que estava selecionado somente uma interface lan, modifique, selecione a bridge.


Obrigado AndrioPJ pela resposta.

Quanto a fazer uma bridge entre as interfaces, não gostaria de fazer, pois queria uma interface exclusiva para o fim que desejo utilizá-la.

Se tiver alguma outra ideia....

Att.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Obrigado AndrioPJ pela resposta.
> 
> Quanto a fazer uma bridge entre as interfaces, não gostaria de fazer, pois queria uma interface exclusiva para o fim que desejo utilizá-la.
> 
> Se tiver alguma outra ideia....
> 
> Att.


você vai usar essa outra interface para que?

----------


## Jota Gutto

Nada especial. 
Já temos um servidor aqui na empresa (funcionando) e tenho que acrescentar mais dois ligados ao ballance e acho que fica mais fácil a manutenção em diferentes interfaces, principalmente para mim que estou começando a usar o Mikrotik.

Att.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Olha, em parte o Arthur está certo.
> Basicamente nas regras de firewall basta alterar para a interface do PPoE.
> 
> Contudo, em IP Route fica um pouco complicado fazer esse Failover.
> Em um breve teste, não foi possível criar um Gateway Fake em cima do PPoE, ele precisa de um IP para isso.
> 
> Mas vou fazer mais testes.
> Quem sabe, adicionando um IP no mikrotik, direcionando esse IP para o PPoE... e depois criar um Gateway Fake em cima do IP criado.


Andrio, em caso dos modems ficarem roteados, isso prejudica o desempenho deles ? Pois já ouvi falar varias vezes que modems em bridge funcionam melhor pois não exige praticamente nada deles. Até me falaram que, em caso de modems em bridge, pode ser qualquer modem, pois não força em nada.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Andrio, em caso dos modems ficarem roteados, isso prejudica o desempenho deles ? Pois já ouvi falar varias vezes que modems em bridge funcionam melhor pois não exige praticamente nada deles. Até me falaram que, em caso de modems em bridge, pode ser qualquer modem, pois não força em nada.


Olha, no ambiente de testes que montei funcionou normal, não tive qualquer problema.
Mas testa ai, qualquer coisa você volta como estava antes....

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Olha, no ambiente de testes que montei funcionou normal, não tive qualquer problema.
> Mas testa ai, qualquer coisa você volta como estava antes....


Ok Andrio. Porem, tem um detalhe. Meu balance hoje é NTH por ROTAS. Não uso PCC. Eu estava pensando em mudar p/ PCC depois que vi o seu tópico muito bem explicado e fácil de entender sobre o PCC.

Você conhece esse tipo de balance, NTH por ROTAS ? PCC é melhor do que ele ? Qual a sua opinião!

Abraço.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Ok Andrio. Porem, tem um detalhe. Meu balance hoje é NTH por ROTAS. Não uso PCC. Eu estava pensando em mudar p/ PCC depois que vi o seu tópico muito bem explicado e fácil de entender sobre o PCC.
> 
> Você conhece esse tipo de balance, NTH por ROTAS ? PCC é melhor do que ele ? Qual a sua opinião!
> 
> Abraço.


Nada!

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ok Andrio. Porem, tem um detalhe. Meu balance hoje é NTH por ROTAS. Não uso PCC. Eu estava pensando em mudar p/ PCC depois que vi o seu tópico muito bem explicado e fácil de entender sobre o PCC.
> 
> Você conhece esse tipo de balance, NTH por ROTAS ? PCC é melhor do que ele ? Qual a sua opinião!
> 
> Abraço.


PCC é melhor que NTH.
O PCC classifica a conexão do inicio ao fim.

No NTH, cada cliente usa uma WAN somente.
No PCC, cada cliente pode usar todas as WAN, e ainda existe a possibilidade de classificar uma Rota para sair por determinada WAN.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> PCC é melhor que NTH.
> O PCC classifica a conexão do inicio ao fim.
> 
> No NTH, cada cliente usa uma WAN somente.
> No PCC, cada cliente pode usar todas as WAN, e ainda existe a possibilidade de classificar uma Rota para sair por determinada WAN.


Ok Andrio, obrigado por responder.

No caso do PCC, onde se faz a divisão, vejo colegas dizendo que a opção both addresses and ports (em Per connection Classifier), dá problemas c/ o numero de conexões. + ou - assim, quando mais clientes, mais endereços e portas sendo usados, dai surgem problemas como erros em algumas paginas, essa informação procede ou nada haver ?

Abraço.

----------


## Jota Gutto

Problema em ter mais de uma LAN no ballance resolvido (contratei um consultor mikrotik gringo), tudo funcionando.

Quanto os modens roteados, usamos aqui e creio não ser problema pois o roteamento "pesado" é feito pela RB/PC.

Att.

----------


## jpaulo96

Amigos a um tempo atraz uns 3 anos coloquei um balancer por pcc mais tive muitos problemas (paginas de banco, videos da globo.com, ftp etc.) então retirei o balancer e coloquei alguns clientes pra sairem pelo lik "A" e outros pelo link "B". desse modo o maior problema e não conseguir fazer os cliente do link "B" passa pelo cache.


queria testar novamente o balancer com as resgras desse poste. o que me dizem ainda da problemas com bancos, etc?

vale a pena uzar o balancer?

----------


## REDE ÍCONE

Olá, Andrio... Parabéns pelo ótimo trabalho que vem fazendo, é Obrigado por nos dar um Help quando se trata de Mikrotik o bixo pega mesmo... 

estou com problema aqui pra configurar 2 Links Dedicado de operadoras diferente... a Operadora (a) tenho um Boco de IPv4 /27 e Operadora (b) somente o IP valido pra receber o Link... Operadora (a) tenho 8mb Full Duplex e Operadora (b) 5mb Full Duplex... eis a questão.

preciso balancear a carga dos links... aqui está dessa forma... criei 2 range no pool 1 para sair o Link (a) e outro para sair o Link (b).... sendo os Clientes Dedicados, Comerciais e fazendas no Link (a) pois tenho o bloco /27 de ip validos pra repassar e Clientes Residenciais no Link (b) e tbm configurar um FailOver para quando um link cair os clientes serem redirecionados para o outro até o link DOWN voltar a ficar UP... vir-se e versa.

Range Pool Clientes Dedicado (PPoE) - 10.10.17.0/24
Range Pool Clientes Residencial (PPoE) - 10.10.15.0/24

_/ip address ( Configurações de recebimento dos Links RB 1100 )
_
_add address=_10.10.11.1/24_ disabled=no interface=_SWITCH-10P_ network=_10.10.11.0 ( Range Rede Enlace toda em Bridge )
_add address=_182.193.1.30/30_ disabled=no interface=_LINK-M.M-ETH12_ network=_182.193.1.28 ( Entrada Link Fornecedor (a) )
_add address=_171.87.1.30/30_ disabled=no interface=_LINK-G.N-ETH11_ network=_171.87.1.28 ( Entrada Link Fornecedor (b) )

1º Duvida: o que seria ou pra que seria esse  IP para Teste ? 

r:

2º Duvida: o que seria ou pra que seria esse Gateway Falso (Fake) ?

r:

se não for muito em comodo poderia me explicar como configuro meu servidor em cima desses dados que coloquei aqui... 


Agradeço a todos que puderem me dar uma força tbm...

----------


## agatangelos

Acrescentando oque o amigo disse gostaria de no mesmo cenário saber o que fazer tendo AS, pois estou tirando uma range de ip valido para repassar o aos clientes, e estou contratando uma nova operadora para redundância, vou ter 30MB de cada operadora, vou usar os dois links, passando uma parte dos clientes por um e outra parte por outro e se um link cair passar tudo por um único link, vai ficar lento mais não vai ficar sem internet, pois um chega via fibra de uma operadora e outra via radio de outra operadora ... Atenciosamente ... Rodrigo

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Ok Andrio, obrigado por responder.
> 
> No caso do PCC, onde se faz a divisão, vejo colegas dizendo que a opção both addresses and ports (em Per connection Classifier), dá problemas c/ o numero de conexões. + ou - assim, quando mais clientes, mais endereços e portas sendo usados, dai surgem problemas como erros em algumas paginas, essa informação procede ou nada haver ?
> 
> Abraço.


Olá Andrio, essa informação procede ?

----------


## davidmilfont

Andrio... Pela sua experiência é aconselhável usar modens roteados ? Porque já ouvi falar que modem roteado chega a travar qdo o tráfego fica intenso.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Andrio, pintou uma duvida aqui que eu acredito ser interessante p/ o tópico. No caso de modens em bridge, temos algumas regras na balance (borda), p/ evitar DNS EXTERNO e PORT SCANNERS. Dai te pergunto, c/ os modens roteados, como ficariam essas regras ?

Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Andrio, pintou uma duvida aqui que eu acredito ser interessante p/ o tópico. No caso de modens em bridge, temos algumas regras na balance (borda), p/ evitar DNS EXTERNO e PORT SCANNERS. Dai te pergunto, c/ os modens roteados, como ficariam essas regras ?
> 
> Abraço.


Quando se esta roteado, nao precisa dessas regras... pois ninguem da internet chega diretamente no seu router mk

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Quando se esta roteado, nao precisa dessas regras... pois ninguem da internet chega diretamente no seu router mk


Ok Andrio, obrigado por responder.

Então usando modens roteados, ajuda a diminuir o processamento na RB da borda.

E como isso não precisa configurar nada no firewall dos modens p/ evitar problemas ?

Abraço...

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> *EXPLICAÇÃO DAS REGRAS IP ADDRESS e IP FIREWALL*
> 
> As regras acima criam a rede e faz o NAT.
> 
> 
> As regras acima criam um address list para cadastrar ips que você queira que saia por um ou pelo outro Link.
> 
> 
> A regra acima evita problema com servidores FTP.
> ...


Olá Andrio, configurei conforme seu tutorial e adaptei a minha rede. Daí tudo que é HTTPS funcionou normalmente, mas o restante (HTTP) não funcionou, as paginas não abrem.

Do balance consigo pingar p/ qualquer site, já pelo prompt do windows, alguns sites não respondem ao ping.

Tem alguma ideia do que possa ser ?

Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Olá, Andrio... Parabéns pelo ótimo trabalho que vem fazendo, é Obrigado por nos dar um Help quando se trata de Mikrotik o bixo pega mesmo... 
> 
> estou com problema aqui pra configurar 2 Links Dedicado de operadoras diferente... a Operadora (a) tenho um Boco de IPv4 /27 e Operadora (b) somente o IP valido pra receber o Link... Operadora (a) tenho 8mb Full Duplex e Operadora (b) 5mb Full Duplex... eis a questão.
> 
> preciso balancear a carga dos links... aqui está dessa forma... criei 2 range no pool 1 para sair o Link (a) e outro para sair o Link (b).... sendo os Clientes Dedicados, Comerciais e fazendas no Link (a) pois tenho o bloco /27 de ip validos pra repassar e Clientes Residenciais no Link (b) e tbm configurar um FailOver para quando um link cair os clientes serem redirecionados para o outro até o link DOWN voltar a ficar UP... vir-se e versa.
> 
> Range Pool Clientes Dedicado (PPoE) - 10.10.17.0/24
> Range Pool Clientes Residencial (PPoE) - 10.10.15.0/24
> 
> ...


1 - IP para teste será o IP do site que o mikrotik ficará pingando/testando.
Aqui eu configurei para testar conexão com o registro.br, uol, terra, globo, e dns google e open

2 - Gateway Falso - Seria um IP que não existe na sua RB (nem na lan, nem nos moden WAN), um IP falso.




> Acrescentando oque o amigo disse gostaria de no mesmo cenário saber o que fazer tendo AS, pois estou tirando uma range de ip valido para repassar o aos clientes, e estou contratando uma nova operadora para redundância, vou ter 30MB de cada operadora, vou usar os dois links, passando uma parte dos clientes por um e outra parte por outro e se um link cair passar tudo por um único link, vai ficar lento mais não vai ficar sem internet, pois um chega via fibra de uma operadora e outra via radio de outra operadora ... Atenciosamente ... Rodrigo


os dois links são Dedicados?
Ativa o BGP em ambos os links, o próprio BGP cuida de fazer o balanceamento.




> Ok Andrio, obrigado por responder.
> 
> No caso do PCC, onde se faz a divisão, vejo colegas dizendo que a opção both addresses and ports (em Per connection Classifier), dá problemas c/ o numero de conexões. + ou - assim, quando mais clientes, mais endereços e portas sendo usados, dai surgem problemas como erros em algumas paginas, essa informação procede ou nada haver ?
> 
> Abraço.


Meu cenario para testes foi pequeno, então não sei te dizer.




> Olá Andrio, configurei conforme seu tutorial e adaptei a minha rede. Daí tudo que é HTTPS funcionou normalmente, mas o restante (HTTP) não funcionou, as paginas não abrem.
> 
> Do balance consigo pingar p/ qualquer site, já pelo prompt do windows, alguns sites não respondem ao ping.
> 
> Tem alguma ideia do que possa ser ?
> 
> Abraço.


voce tem cache ou regra de cache nessa mesma RB?

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> 1 - IP para teste será o IP do site que o mikrotik ficará pingando/testando.
> Aqui eu configurei para testar conexão com o registro.br, uol, terra, globo, e dns google e open
> 
> 2 - Gateway Falso - Seria um IP que não existe na sua RB (nem na lan, nem nos moden WAN), um IP falso.
> 
> 
> os dois links são Dedicados?
> Ativa o BGP em ambos os links, o próprio BGP cuida de fazer o balanceamento.
> 
> ...


Não tenho cache. A rb é somente p/ o balance, não tenho nenhuma outra regra a não ser as do PCC.

----------


## lrmurad

Parabéns e obrigado por nos compartilhar essas configs. Fiz na mina rb e funcionou legal a parte das rotas, mas a parte do mangle não. Então deixei funcionando as que já estavam, que são aquelas do Wiki do mikrotik.

Agora a minha dúvida e que gostaria de ajuda é a seguinte, o NTP parou de funcionar após colocar as regras da rota. Bom, essa RB é só pra fazer o balance e tá com a versão 6.14. Em teste de ping, quanto tento pingar um site pelo nome (ex. uol.com.br) não pinga, o estranho é que quando aperto o stop, ele da o endereço IP do site. Mas mesmo com o IP do site ele não pinga. Consigo pingar apenas os DNS.

Será que é algum erro meu ao colocar as regras ou fica assim mesmo? No caso de ficar assim mesmo, tem problema pra rede essa RB ficar sem o DNS?Desde já muito obrigado.

----------


## lrmurad

Venho aqui pra me corrigir e pedir desculpas pelo meu post. Eu tinha desativado a opção allow remote request em DNS. Ativei e voltou a funcionar.

----------


## maisonmdsgreen

Andrio para link dedicado aplica essa regra?

----------


## italope

_/ip firewall mangle_
_add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="BALANCEANDO CONEXAO"_ *connection-state=established* disabled_=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Eth5 new-connection-mark=Eth4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/0_
_add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting_ *connection-state=established* _disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Eth5 new-connection-mark=Eth3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:2/1_



_boa noite uso balance com cargas diferente e quando fiz por essa parte ai nao tava abrindo paginas_ 

_mais quando desativei essas 2 linhas que estar em vermelho logo em cima funciono normal sera que tem alguma coisa a ver por eu uso links com cargas diferentes ?_

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Percebi que o Load Balance do @*AndrioPJ* é bem semelhante ao PCC da Wiki da MikroTik (http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/PCC).
> 
> Andrio, o que faz exatamente os sites manterem a conexão pelo mesmo link é usando o a marcação de conexão de entrada do link[1] e a marcação de rota na cadeia "output"[2]? Percebi muuita semelhança entre os dois PCC.
> 
> [1] _/ip firewall mangle_ 
> 
> _add chain=prerouting in-interface=ISP1 connection-mark=no-mark action=mark-connection \ new-connection-mark=ISP1_conn 
> 
> add chain=prerouting in-interface=ISP2 connection-mark=no-mark action=mark-connection \ new-connection-mark=ISP2_conn_
> ...


no balance que criei não tenho problema com https, nem mesmo ftp.
não vi problema com site de jogos, mas sempre tem aqueles que tem que tirar fora do balance.

a principal diferença entre o balance que postei aqui e o que esse que link que postou, que está no site da mikrotik... é o faillover.

----------


## Fael

*AndrioPj tenho duas duvidas sobre esse balance.
Aqui Uso balance por rotas /27 32 Ips por Gateway, Não consigo usar todos os links, mais não tenho problemas nenhum com portas ou games ou sites...
Consigo equalizar bem a banda já que sempre vou adicionando novos clientes de acordo com o Link de menor uso, Infelizmente ainda não tenho link dedicado.
O que mais me faz sofrer nesse balance é o problema que os adsl tem, as vezes um link esta ótimo e outro bem ruim...
Então mudei ele, agora faça um redirecionamento da porta 80/443 para meus melhores links usando /26... Resolveu o problema de lentidão para alguns na navegação.
Sempre quis usar Pcc mais a questão toda é essa de força todo o trafego https para um só link (Iria estourar fácil o link) ou até mesmo a questão de quando você escolhe o peso da conexão é no momento ela não da o rendimento condizente com o peso, exemplo 4 Links de 10mbs só que tem um que ta dando 2Mbs, o pcc tenta força o uso dele de acordo com o peso (10mb) causando lentidão em parte da rede...
Existe solução pra esse dois problemas adrio ? fazer com que cada pessoa que comece na porta 443 termine na mesma usando o mesmo link, não apenas sendo forçado a porta a trabalhar com 1 Link, fazer isso sem ter problemas com sites de banco...
e a questão do pcc detecta que aquele "momento" o link não ta rendendo o peso a qual foi proposto a ele e fazer uso do próximo Link. ?
Grato se me tira essas duvidas.*

----------


## AndrioPJ

a solução para o balance que usa mais o Link1 do que o Link2 é simples...
ao configurar o balance, sempre considere uma menor velocidade para o Link1.

exemplo, vamos supor que ambos os links possuem 10 mega de velocidade.
então, ao configurar o balance, considere que o Link1 tenha 5 ou 6mega, e o Link2 tenha 10 mega.

----------


## Fael

*Então AndrioPj o problema é que o adsl aqui é bem instável, suponhamos que configure como você falou, só que tem hora que os links se invertem o que era bom esta ruim e o que é ruim se torna bom...
*

----------


## italope

por esse balance ai como faço pra passar um cliente por fora do balance uso uma 1200 pra o balance e uma ccr 1009 como servidor

----------


## piriquitobmx

olá galerinha estou acompanhando o tópico, fiz o balance e estou testando aqui com modem roteado até o momento tudo tranquilo, gostaria de saber se alguém ja conseguiu com modem em modo bridge?

----------


## Fael

*Não tem segredo pra usar em Bridge, como o autor disse só a parte do failover que não vai ficar ok...
"Criar uma interface "PPPoE-Client" e nas configurações do balance, onde se define as interfaces cabeadas dos modens, defina as interfaces "PPPoE-Client"."
Facilzinho né ?*

----------


## piriquitobmx

> *Não tem segredo pra usar em Bridge, como o autor disse só a parte do failover que não vai ficar ok...
> "Criar uma interface "PPPoE-Client" e nas configurações do balance, onde se define as interfaces cabeadas dos modens, defina as interfaces "PPPoE-Client"."
> Facilzinho né ?*


Entendi

O balance que estava utilizando era o do wiki mikrotik, vou fazer o teste em modo bridge e router!
Caso alguém tenha uma experiência posta ae!

Obrigado

----------


## shinobim

parabéns ótimo post

----------


## dulio2002

Olá Andrio, muito bom o post. Acho que é isso que eu estava procurando.
Gostaria então, se vc pudesse é claro, que me esclarecesse alguns detalhes do balanceamento:

1. O fail over funciona somente com pcc ou funciona com balanceamento simples por marcação de pacotes.

2. Quando vc descreve a parte de rotas, vc coloca um gateway falso, a pergunta é a seguinte: Qual é função desse gateway falso? Pois já vi uma configuração parecida mas não havia o gateway falso.

Desculpe se falei alguma besteira, mas só somente terei respos se perguntar né...

Vlw pelo post, muito bom mesmo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> @*AndrioPJ*, fiz um Load Balance aqui por rotas estáticas mas tive um problema quando os computadores da LAN tentavam acessar o Winbox por IP.
> 
> Dando um "traceroute" no PC, vi que ele tentava buscar o IP da Routerboard nos gateways de internet.
> 
> Consegui resolver colocando o IP da Routerboard em "dst-address" na marcação de rotas e colocando um negação ("!") e assim consegui resolver.
> 
> Poderia me dizer se será interessante eu fazer isso no PCC, mas na marcação de rotas?
> 
> Veja se da forma abaixo está certo:
> ...


Estranho, nunca tive esse problema no Winbox, principalmente de dentro da rede.
Estou caindo de sono aqui, nesse FDS dou uma olhada no seu code.




> Olá Andrio, muito bom o post. Acho que é isso que eu estava procurando.
> Gostaria então, se vc pudesse é claro, que me esclarecesse alguns detalhes do balanceamento:
> 
> 1. O fail over funciona somente com pcc ou funciona com balanceamento simples por marcação de pacotes.
> 
> 2. Quando vc descreve a parte de rotas, vc coloca um gateway falso, a pergunta é a seguinte: Qual é função desse gateway falso? Pois já vi uma configuração parecida mas não havia o gateway falso.
> 
> Desculpe se falei alguma besteira, mas só somente terei respos se perguntar né...
> 
> Vlw pelo post, muito bom mesmo.


1 - funciona com marcação de rotas tbm.
Mas o balance PCC, na minha opinião, é melhor.

2 - Esse Gateway é usado na verificação das rotas.
Quando o router não consegue pingar o site configurado, então esse Gateway falso é desativado, consequentemente todas as rotas que estavam em cima dele passam para o proximo link.

----------


## delegato

To com um balanceamento em um cliente com modens em bridge / mk discando.
Porém o faiover não funciona, quando o adsl, (que está muito instável por sinal), o outro pppoe não assume como default, fica travado a conexão e não navega.

Fazendo uns testes aqui, percebi que o check gateway so funciona com eu desativo a pppoe-out1 ae o out2 assume, mais por queda não vai o que faço?

Terei que utilizar um script complementar para checar algum ip por ping e depois caso não responda mudar a distance do link defalt de 1 para 3 para dessa forma o pppoe-out2 que é o distance=2 assuma. Alguém tem ideia desse script como seria?

----------


## wld.net1

Muito bom parabéns.

----------


## AndrioPJ

novo topico: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177732

----------


## claudionejf

Amigos é o seguinte, nao tinha tanto problemas com pcc, mas nos ultimos 03 meses to penando, ja testei uns 6 modelos de pcc e sempre tendo o mesmo problema, lentidao de mais em sites, mesmo sem ser sites https, tenho link de 30 MB G8, 30 MB Embratel, e mais 03 Adsl de 10 MB, tenho 02 cload ccr 1016, uma é o concentrador e outra o load ballance, atualmente usando o Hyper Cache mas nao muito satisfeito tambem, ja desabilitei ele pra ver se era o causador mas nao adiantou, entao o que mais ou menos ta me quebrando o galho é usar o link da embratel e G8 em ECMP, e as 03 Adsl em PCC, mas mesmo assim causa alguma lentidao, sites abrem, outra hora tem que dar uns 03 enter pra ele abrir se nao fica buscando o tempo todo e nao abre, alguem ja passou ou passa por isso. Outro detalhe minha Rede é toda em Bridge, uso IP/Mac nada de Hotspot nem PPPoe, mas eliminei o nat do concentrador pra ver se melhorava fazendo OSPF entre ele e o Load, teve um certo ganho sim, mas a lentidao ainda permanece. lembrando que uso no concentrador 03 interface pra clientes, pois tenho varios ips tipo 192..../30, 172.16..../30 , 80..../30, 111..../30 e 01 para entrada do link. se tiver algum pcc que nunca tenha dado problema to cusioso em conhecer.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Cara, é dificil chutar assim mais eu acredito que primeiro de tudo seria mexer no balance, testar os links separadamente e daí em diante, qualquer coisa tamos aí, vamos tentar te ajudar. Abraço

----------


## JouJou

Teria como fazer nessa configuração, apenas um IP ter acesso ao Link B quando cair o Link A, pois usei esta configuração como bkp um modem 3G, e apenas uma máquina precisa acessar internet quando cai o link principal, pois se eu deixar para todas as máquinas acessarem vai consumir muito rápido a franquia do plano.
muito obrigado

----------


## claudinhohw

como faço pra tirar um ranger de clintes do balance explo 192.168.10.0/24

----------


## AndrioPJ

> como faço pra tirar um ranger de clintes do balance explo 192.168.10.0/24


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177732

da uma olhadinha no item opcional 8~9

----------


## claudinhohw

> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177732
> 
> da uma olhadinha no item opcional 8~9


vlw vou dar uma olhadinha.

----------


## vpnvyrtual

Meus parabens e muito obrigado pelo post. Voce mostrou o espírito de cooperação o qual esse forum tem proposito. Acredito que falo pelos frequentadores que tambem foram ajudados por esse material. Muito obrigado.

----------


## techneto

Bom trabalho AndrioPJ. Acabei de configurar minha RB para testar com estas regras e esta funcionando perfeitamente. Muito obrigado por compartilhar seus conhecimentos.

----------


## telthebest

bom dia senhores, alguem poderia me ajudar, fiz esse balance numa rb, porem dentro da rb tem net mas nao navega de maneira alguma.


MikroTik RouterOS 6.34.3 (c) 1999-2015 http://www.mikrotik.com/
/ip pool
add name="P00L _DHCP" ranges=192.168.66.2
add name=dhcp_pool1 ranges=0.0.0.2-255.255.255.254
add name=dhcp_pool2 ranges=192.168.66.2
/ip address
add address=192.168.66.1/30 interface="wi-fi zone" network=192.168.66.0
add address=192.168.1.2/24 interface="link 50mb modem roteado" network=192.168.1.0
/ip dhcp-server
add address-pool="P00L _DHCP" disabled=no interface="wi-fi zone" name=dhcp1
/ip dhcp-server network
add address=192.168.1.0/30 dns-server=192.168.1.1,208.67.222.222 gateway=192.168.1.1
add address=192.168.66.0/30 gateway=192.168.66.1
/ip dns
set allow-remote-requests=yes cache-size=10240KiB max-udp-packet-size=512 servers=208.67.222.222,189.38.95.95
/ip firewall filter
add action=drop chain=output comment="XXX NAO ACETAR CONEX\D5ES INVALIDAS XXX" connection-state=invalid
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="XXX MARCA\C7\D5ES DE CONEXA\C7\D5ES XXX" in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-connection-mark=LINK1_CONN \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-connection-mark=LINK2_CONN per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-connection-mark=LINK3_CONN per-connection-classifier=both-addresses-and-ports:3/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="XXX ENTRADA E SAIDA CLIENTES PELO MESMO LINK XXX" in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-connection-mark=LINK1_OUT
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-connection-mark=LINK2_OUT
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-connection-mark=LINK3_OUT
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="XXX MARCA\C7\D5ES ROTAS XXX" connection-mark=LINK1_CONN in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-routing-mark=LINK1_ROUT
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LINK2_CONN in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-routing-mark=LINK2_ROUT
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LINK3_CONN in-interface="wi-fi zone" new-routing-mark=LINK3_ROUT
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=NAT out-interface="!wi-fi zone"
/ip route
add distance=1 gateway=192.168.1.1 routing-mark=LINK1_ROUT
add distance=1 gateway=pppoe-out15mb routing-mark=LINK2_ROUT
add distance=1 gateway=pppoe-out10mb routing-mark=LINK3_ROUT
add check-gateway=ping distance=1 gateway=192.168.1.1
add check-gateway=ping distance=2 gateway=pppoe-out15mb
add check-gateway=ping distance=3 gateway=pppoe-out10mb
/ip service
set telnet disabled=yes
set ftp disabled=yes
set ssh disabled=yes
set api disabled=yes
set api-ssl disabled=yes
[[email protected] NOVO] /ip>

----------


## Alex20cf

Pessoal, eu to com dois links roteados, um de 10 mega e outro de 3 mega, eu fiz
3 marcações para o link de 10 e 1 marcação para o link de 3 mega, para o balance eu usei uma regra que eu peguei hoje no site da mikrotik, o meu problema é que só ta usando a carga do link 1 e o link 2 só entra em ação se eu irar o cabo do link 1

abaixo esta minha configuração do balance PCC:

/interface ethernet
set [ find default-name=ether1 ] name=ISP1
set [ find default-name=ether2 ] name=ISP2
set [ find default-name=ether3 ] name=LAN


/ip pool
add name=dhcp_pool1 ranges=192.168.20.2-192.168.20.254
/ip dhcp-server
add address-pool=dhcp_pool1 disabled=no interface=LAN name=dhcp1


/ip address
add address=192.168.20.1/24 interface=LAN network=192.168.20.0
add address=172.0.0.2/24 interface=ISP1 network=172.0.0.0
add address=10.0.0.2/24 interface=ISP2 network=10.0.0.0


/ip dhcp-server network
add address=192.168.20.0/24 dns-server=8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 gateway=192.168.20.1


/ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting comment="****** FORA DO BALANCE ******" dst-port=443 in-interface=LAN protocol=tcp
add chain=prerouting comment="****** ACEITAR TRAFEGO DA REDE INTERNA ******" dst-address=172.0.0.0/24 in-interface=LAN
add chain=prerouting dst-address=10.0.0.0/24 in-interface=LAN
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="****** MARCA\C7\C3O LINK1 E LINK2 ******" connection-mark=no-mark in-interface=ISP1 new-connection-mark=ISP1_conn
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark in-interface=ISP2 new-connection-mark=ISP2_conn
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="****** DIVISAO DE CARGAS LINK 10MEGA ******" connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=ISP1_conn \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=ISP1_conn per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=ISP1_conn per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="****** DIVISAO DE CARGAS LINK 3MEGA ******" connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=ISP2_conn \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/3
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="******MARCA\C7\C3O DE ROTAS DE ENTRADA ******" connection-mark=ISP1_conn in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_ISP1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=ISP2_conn in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_ISP2
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="******MARCA\C7\C3O DE ROTAS DE SA\CDDA ******" connection-mark=ISP1_conn new-routing-mark=to_ISP1
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=ISP2_conn new-routing-mark=to_ISP2


/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=ISP1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=ISP2


/ip route
add check-gateway=ping distance=1 gateway=172.0.0.1 routing-mark=to_ISP1
add check-gateway=ping distance=1 gateway=10.0.0.1 routing-mark=to_ISP2
add check-gateway=ping distance=1 gateway=172.0.0.1
add check-gateway=ping distance=2 gateway=10.0.0.1


o que tem de errado que nao ta acontecendo a divisao dos links ?

----------


## Alex20cf

> bom dia senhores, alguem poderia me ajudar, fiz esse balance numa rb, porem dentro da rb tem net mas nao navega de maneira alguma.
> 
> 
> MikroTik RouterOS 6.34.3 (c) 1999-2015 http://www.mikrotik.com/
> /ip pool
> add name="P00L _DHCP" ranges=192.168.66.2
> add name=dhcp_pool1 ranges=0.0.0.2-255.255.255.254
> add name=dhcp_pool2 ranges=192.168.66.2
> /ip address
> ...


ja conseguiu por pra navegar ?

----------


## Alex20cf

> bom dia senhores, alguem poderia me ajudar, fiz esse balance numa rb, porem dentro da rb tem net mas nao navega de maneira alguma.
> 
> 
> MikroTik RouterOS 6.34.3 (c) 1999-2015 http://www.mikrotik.com/
> /ip pool
> add name="P00L _DHCP" ranges=192.168.66.2
> add name=dhcp_pool1 ranges=0.0.0.2-255.255.255.254
> add name=dhcp_pool2 ranges=192.168.66.2
> /ip address
> ...


desculpa por nao ter respondido antes, é que eu só fui entrar hoje no under linux
enquanto ao seu balance eu nao vou poder te ajudar, pois eu também to aprendendo a fazer balanceamento, mas enquanto a navegação, tente fazer isso pra ver se navega:

vai em ip address e apague o ip que ta na interface que vai distribuir o dhcp na sua rede

e depois em new terminal, acrecente essa regra:
só que voce precisa editar a regra abaixo, onde esta "LAN", voce coloca o nome que ta na interface que vai distribuir o dhcp

/ip address
add address=192.168.66.1/24 interface=LAN network=192.168.20.0

em ip pool voce apaga os pool que voce tem e depois vai em new terminal e jogue essa regra:


/ip pool
add name=dhcp_pool1 ranges=192.168.66.2-192.168.66.254

em ip dhcp-server voce apaga os servidor que voce tem criado e joga essa regra em new terminal:
lembrando de editar antes de jogar em new terminal. onde ta "LAN", voce cola o nome da interface que vai distribuir o seu dhcp


/ip dhcp-server
add address-pool=dhcp_pool1 disabled=no interface=LAN name=dhcp1

em ip dhcp-server network voce apaga o que voce tem aí e depois joga essa regra em new terminal:


/ip dhcp-server network
add address=192.168.66.0/24 dns-server=8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4 gateway=192.168.66.1



depois vai em ip firewall nat e apague os nat que tiver na sua rb, depois vai em new terminal e joga essa regra:
lembrando de editar a regra antes de jogar em new terminal, onde ta "ISP1", voce cola o nome da interface onde esta conectado o seu modem 1 e onde ta "ISP2" você cola o nome da interface onde esta conectado o seu modem 2, se for modem em bridge voce tem que coloca o nome que ta no discador pppoe cliente da sua rb
exemplo "pppoe-out1" para o modem 1 e "pppoe-out2" para modem 2, cada regra com o seu devido nome do pppoe cliente

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=ISP1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=ISP2


agora por ultimo pra finalizar
troque os ips, onde ta "192.168.1.1", voce coloca o ip do seu modem 1 e onde ta "192.168.2.1", voce coloca o ip do seu modem 2

/ip route
add comment=rota_modem1 distance=1 gateway=192.168.1.1
add comment=rota_modem2 distance=1 gateway=192.168.2.1

lembrando que se seu modem tiver em bridge e voce tiver marcado a opçao de default router no pppoe cliente da sua rb, entao esse ultimo passo voce nao precisa fazer.

comenta aí se isso resolveu o seu problema pra que possamos ajudar em algo mais

----------


## maikol

boa tarde pessoal sou novo no forum estou com balance aqui que beguei um becap com um amigo porem o mesmo nao esta funcionando tao bem gostaria de comfigurar um do zero para 4 links velox de 15mb e com modens em bridge se alguem poder da uma força eu agradeço muito

----------


## pedron

@*AndrioPJ*, boa noite!
Só uma dúvida boba.
A regra abaixo trás uma MASQUERADE desabilitada.
Ela tem que ficar assim mesmo ou devo habilita-la?

_/ip firewall nat_
_add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###" disabled=no out-interface=Eth4_
_add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=yes out-interface=Eth3



_

----------


## rimaraujo

Remove o gateway rota default.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Alex20cf

> @*AndrioPJ*, boa noite!
> Só uma dúvida boba.
> A regra abaixo trás uma MASQUERADE desabilitada.
> Ela tem que ficar assim mesmo ou devo habilita-la?
> 
> 
> 
> _/ip firewall nat_
> _add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="### MASQUERADE ###" disabled=no out-interface=Eth4_
> ...



se tem um link entrando na eth3 e outro na eth4, entao os dois devem ficar habilitados.

----------


## Alex20cf

> boa tarde pessoal sou novo no forum estou com balance aqui que beguei um becap com um amigo porem o mesmo nao esta funcionando tao bem gostaria de comfigurar um do zero para 4 links velox de 15mb e com modens em bridge se alguem poder da uma força eu agradeço muito


posta o detalhe do problema do seu balance e posta as configurações pra que possamos ajudar, pois vai ver o que voce diz que nao ta funcionando bem, possa ser que estaja funcionando normalmente, mas voce pensava que funcionava de outro jeito...
entao posta o problema que encontrou e suas regras e vamos ajudar.

----------


## NcR

AndrioPJ


Comecei agora com mikrotik e com esse tópico aprendi muito, obrigado.
Tenho um cenário igual em minha rede, segui todos os passos e conseguir fazer o fail over funcionar.
Minha duvida é, as rotas "Rota0" e "Rota1". uma rota cancela a outro e com isso os dados sai apenas por um link. é possível criar uma "ROTA2" onde identifique que os 2 links estão ativos e com isso usar essa rota 2 como padrão?

----------


## Alex20cf

Olá, Boa tarde !
Sempre ficará apenas uma rota ativa, a segunda ficara em azul, porém não tem nada de errado nisso, tendo em vista que a saída dos clientes ate a internet sempre sairá dividida entre os links.
Vc pode testar direitinho e verificar o trafego de todos os links e vera que todos os links estarão em uso simultâneo.
Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Treme

Ótimo post meu tirou duvidas,

----------


## NcR

> Olá, Boa tarde !
> Sempre ficará apenas uma rota ativa, a segunda ficara em azul, porém não tem nada de errado nisso, tendo em vista que a saída dos clientes ate a internet sempre sairá dividida entre os links.
> Vc pode testar direitinho e verificar o trafego de todos os links e vera que todos os links estarão em uso simultâneo.
> Espero ter ajudado.


Alex20cf, 

1° fiz o DMZ nos 2 roteadores direcionado para a RB,
2º RB criei uma rota direta para os modems e desativei todas as rotas do fail over, fiz o ping usando os 2 ip externos e tive 100% de comunicação passando pelos 2 links. 
3º Desativei a rota direta e ativei todas as rotas do fail over. Novamente fiz o ping usando os Ips externos e apenas 1 respondeu. 

Minha conclusão foi, ao fazer o fail over ele usa apenas uma rota e por isso penso que deveria ter uma terceira rota que seria quando os dois links estiverem UP.

----------


## Alex20cf

Ata. Eu pensei que estivesse falando de rotas default...
Vc pode fazer failover usando Netwatch e usar um uma rota com check ping para um DNS que não esteja na sua rede e colocar o Netwatch pra desativar as Rotas default do link que não responder ao pink.
Vc fara um check ping pra cada link e uma regra de Netwath pra cada link, eu uso assim...
Funciona tanto pra links roteados quanto pra links em bridge .
E as rotas vão ser reativadas quando o link se levantar...

----------


## Darllan

gostaria de saber em qual versao do RouterOS essas regras se aplicam 100%

----------


## eduardomazolini

> gostaria de saber em qual versao do RouterOS essas regras se aplicam 100%


Qualquer versão!

----------


## Darllan

> Qualquer versão!


Me perdoe a ignorância mais a 6.39.1 funciona 100% ?

----------


## Darllan

Sei que nao e o topigo para esta pergnta mais o que seria melhor... ?

Balance TL-R470T+ ou Routerboard

Lembrando que a Tp-Link Promete soma de links e vi em funcionamento em aluns videos no Youtube .. 

Coisa que a Routerboard ate o momento nao e possivel ...

----------


## TsouzaR

> Sei que nao e o topigo para esta pergnta mais o que seria melhor... ?
> 
> Balance TL-R470T+ ou Routerboard
> 
> Lembrando que a Tp-Link Promete soma de links e vi em funcionamento em aluns videos no Youtube .. 
> 
> Coisa que a Routerboard ate o momento nao e possivel ...


Não existe soma de link, existe balanceamento de conexões e pacotes entre os links, de forma a utilizar a capacidade de todos. É isso que load balancer TP-Link, Cisco e qualquer outro faz, e Routerboard faz também perfeitamente e até melhor, desde que configure corretamente.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu lembro de ter feito uma m post sobre isso já.
O que me lembro é que ele desmarca no TP-link uma opção não recomendada.
E o teste de velocidade usando faz 4 conexões e aí consegue mostrar valor alto pois algumas saem para um lado outras por outro.
Conexões pro mesmo site com IPs diferentes causa problemas em diversos sites com certeza em bancos e demais sites que usam certificado do cliente.
Da pra fazer com RB também.
Se você leigo e ia usar um hardware do tamanho da 750 ou 2011 vai de TP-link. Se for usar um hardware melhor da Mikrotik é sabe o que faz vai de Mikrotik.

----------


## darianofreitas

Bom dia meu caro!


Parabéns, fiz tudo como mandou o tutorial e funcionou certinho, npo entanto não funcionam os 2 links juntos, somente o principal. só assumindo o secundário quando cai o principal ou da qualquer problema, você não teria uma regra para acrescentar para que os dois links funcionem juntos?
fico muito agradecido

----------

